# Summer '16 Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Opt-Outs

Deron Williams - Opted Out
Chandler Parsons - Opted Out, Unlikely to Return
Dirk Nowitzki - Opted Out, Likely to Return

[strike]Pursuing[/strike] Missed Out On

Mike Conley
Hassan Whiteside


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dallas adding Barnes, Bogut from Golden State



> The Dallas Mavericks will be adding a pair of Golden State Warriors -- forward Harrison Barnes and center Andrew Bogut -- in the wake of Kevin Durant's decision to sign with the Warriors, according to league sources.
> 
> The Warriors and Mavs have agreed to a trade that will send Bogut to Dallas, according to league sources. The Mavs also reached a verbal agreement on a four-year, $94 million maximum deal with Barnes.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16765603/andrew-bogut-harrison-barnes-golden-state-warriors-join-dallas-mavericks


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Curry to Mavs...

Seth Curry 2 Years, 6M


----------

